# The "quit whining" and lose some weight thread



## pushpull7 (May 7, 2012)

Ok, now that the sensa experiment is over it's time to focus on this from a more realistic angle.

Weigh in: 195lbs 
Goal: 185lbs (for now) One hurdle at a time. 

I have two really glaring problems that can't have much done about them.

A medication that known to cause weight gain
Age (47)

However, what I'm willing to do:

-keep track of my daily food intake
-exercise. Though I can't run or do anything too strenuous (back issues) I most certainly can and will walk. Luckily there is a nice hill on my walk (long/fairly steep). I go for about an hour (I think it ends up being about 3 miles)

I'm not an all day snacker. My problem becomes at night when it's time to tube out. This is priority number one! My fear is that by simply cutting it off, I'll just think about it all the time. 

Portions. Yeah, I like to eat. When I dropped from 215 to current weight I went with lower portions. Time to start this again!

This is mostly a discipline. By posting this here I'm hoping that it will keep me in check.

thanks for listening


----------



## pushpull7 (May 7, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to do this w/o it being a lame "diary" type thing. I'm keeping track of what I eat. I guess maybe post once a week with everything I ate in a condensed way? 

Or maybe not at all?


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 7, 2012)

I support this.  I decided to man up last year, made sure I was burning more calories than I was taking in, and I've lost 154 pounds in the last year. I am no longer obese, I can sleep, breath and walk better, and have reached a nominally healthy weight. It really is possible, and easier than people think.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 7, 2012)

As boring as it sounds, one of the best ways to keep your meals within a pre-determined calorie portion, is to just pre-determine your meals.

In other words, construct a few meals (along with the right portions) that fall within the calorie goal, and just stick with them.

This is why so many bodybuilders have their select few meals that they eat over and over. 

Then it just becomes a matter of meal spacing.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> I support this.  I decided to man up last year, made sure I was burning more calories than I was taking in, and I've lost 154 pounds in the last year. I am no longer obese, I can sleep, breath and walk better, and have reached a nominally healthy weight. It really is possible, and easier than people think.



Holy shit dude! That's awesome!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 8, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> I support this.  I decided to man up last year, made sure I was burning more calories than I was taking in, and I've lost 154 pounds in the last year. I am no longer obese, I can sleep, breath and walk better, and have reached a nominally healthy weight. It really is possible, and easier than people think.


 
Hats off to you man .

That's some seriously consistent long-term willpower.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! I was just sick of being unhealthy, and decided to change. It was a change borne of unhappiness, and once I got a rythym established it was easier than I thought to keep going.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (May 8, 2012)

Nice! I'm starting my workout/diet plan next week. I can't wait to be healthy again.


----------



## Explorer (May 8, 2012)

Best thing I did regarding snacking while watching movies: replaced a sofa with an exercise bike. When I watch, I'm either standing or pedaling. 

First off, it turns that that time from a slow calorie injection to a zero intake time.

By either using a stationary bike with heartrate monitor pads, or a worn heartrate monitor, you'll be able to get your heart rate up to either 60% of maximum (easy but constant), or even higher, up to 80% (less efficient in terms of burn... which means you burn even more).

Few shows are less than 30 minutes, so you'll have at least that in any given session. 

You'll be entertained and distracted. In fact, if you have the right movie on (Die Hard, Bourne Identity, etc.) you'll be surprised at how fast the time goes. 

I either have a metronome click going so I know my lowest target cadence, or wear that little vibrating metronome so I don't disturb other people if we're watching together. 

My riding position is not aggressive at all. I also bought one of those completely split saddles (two pads, no horn) to keep the dream alive. 

I picked my bike up from Craigslist. It's silent, and it was cheap. 

----

If a bike isn't an option due to the back thing, think about a treadmill. Going with "pushing the cart uphill" (pushing against the handles/grips to involve the upper body) and using a steep angle, you'll quickly ramp your heartrate up much higher, and without the knee stress of running. 

----

And, of course, there's always using a yoga ball instead of a chair, and either doing really light freeweights while watching, or using something like a Bullworker for your upper body. Doing something comfortable over a long period of time can do amazing things. Ever see a postal carrier's calves? That's just from walking. 

----

In my fridge for snacking, I have black beans and salsa. I have a hard time eating more than 1 cup of beans and half a cup of salsa, along with chips for dipping (I get the baked chips). Sure, they all have carbs, but most complex carbs. Then, when I'm getting to the end, I might have a quarter of a chocolate Power Bar, which isn't as calorie dense as actual chocolate. 

I drink a lot of water, especially right before eating. Doing this at a time when one might instead be snacking allows one to feel full and not as tempted to *keep* snacking. 

----

Man, I'm excited for you. I can't wait to hear how this goes!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2012)

So today's weigh in was 192.4

Last night I had two handfuls of tortilla chips, NOT in front of the tube. Eating was pretty much predetermined. I not feeling hungry or deprived. 

Water. Something I DON'T drink enough of. Coffee is my vice, I only put a little sugar in it (no cream) and I have two coke zero's a day (can't stand not having carbonation, coke zero is the only "diet" drink I like)

I love the idea of the bike/treadmill. I don't watch a ton of TV, it's what I do at night when I'm winding down. The only time I watch allot of TV is when I'm sick or football season. I do have a "yoga" ball 

I sit in front of this computer ALLOT. I post, I read stuff, I play guitar/do music but it is sitting a ton. I should take more breaks and do something.

One good thing is there is more yardwork to do at this time of year (about to get some of that done today) This should be good for a few extra calories.


----------



## drgamble (May 8, 2012)

I don't know if you are doing it yet or not, but I have had a lot of success eating 5-6 small meals a day instead of the standard 3. Now when I say meal, it could just be an apple or an orange as opposed to what people traditionally think a meal is.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 8, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Ever see a postal carrier's calves? That's just from walking.


My legs are like this. I push carts as my main job so it's a combination of walk/jog/running and when I'm at work and not doing carts it usually involves walking.

But I do have some flab in my middle I need to get rid of and I've been using free weights 2-3 times a week to tone up my arms a bit.


----------



## Alex6534 (May 8, 2012)

I might as well join in! Since February I've lost around 40 pounds or there abouts... From 242 to 202, got at least another 15-20 to go, or until I get my body fat down to get some BrOOtAl pecks ;-)


----------



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2012)

drgamble said:


> I don't know if you are doing it yet or not, but I have had a lot of success eating 5-6 small meals a day instead of the standard 3. Now when I say meal, it could just be an apple or an orange as opposed to what people traditionally think a meal is.


 
Yes. As a matter of fact, it's kinda being adopted. Smaller portions and If I'm hungry, another smaller portion later. However, of late, I haven't been very hungry.


----------



## Explorer (May 8, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> I have two coke zero's a day



Er...

There's a lot of studies out there which, for whatever reason, show a link between the artificial sweeteners used in Coke Zero and: 

Weight gain
Cardiac events
Premature birth
Diabetes.

You can do some reading on your own, but if you want to increase your chances of success, why not just give up the diet drinks with aspartame and acesulfame potassium?

And, if you don't want to give up soda, you might as well just substitute something with actual sugar for the diet stuff, given that the "zero calorie" thing might give you a false impression of how "healthy" that intake amount is. (Not high fructose corn syrup, either, which also has a few negative intake results.)


----------



## Faine (May 8, 2012)

If you really like carbonated drinks, drink ginger ale!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Er...
> 
> There's a lot of studies out there which, for whatever reason, show a link between the artificial sweeteners used in Coke Zero and:
> 
> ...



I dunno about that, when I lost the 20lbs 3 years ago I went from real coke to coke zero. I was assuming that was part of the reason. 

I can't give up everything (crying)


----------



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2012)

btw, you should be careful, I'm starting to think of you as my personal trainer


----------



## Demiurge (May 8, 2012)

Faine said:


> If you really like carbonated drinks, drink ginger ale!



Seltzer is good, too. It seems more carbonated than soda, so it drinks slower, and drinking slower is a good habit to develop for when you do have a soda or a beer.

I'm down ~55lb in this past year and it has been a lot of hard work, but it's so rewarding even with the progress made so far.

Good luck!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 8, 2012)

Seltzer water, interesting idea. It would have to be flavored me thinks.

Problem is I REALLY crave coke..........coke zero is so close. Ironic me thinks too that I gave up the real thing if it isn't helping.


----------



## Explorer (May 9, 2012)

Here's a thought, regarding the Coke and other intake.

You don't have to give up something sparkly... but why not avoid just empty calories?

If you can live with orange juice and seltzer water, then you can feel as guiltless as most about an orange juice sparkler. The orange juice has more micronutrients than any form of Coke. 

One Power Bar Performance (chocolate's my fave!) has half the fat of one serving of 12 tortilla chips. I'd eat one of those, washing it down with lots of water. 

----

Sorry, I didn't want to write an encyclopedia, but here's some thoughts.

Unless you really do more workout than walking, you only need a little over 2000 calories a day to maintain your target weight of 185 (you want to maintain your target, not what you currently weigh, right?).

If you eat more complex foods, you'll wind up burning more. If you eat more fat, you'll end up storing more.

Keeping your fat intake down to 10% of your eating means you only get 32 grams a day. Your snack of chips is more than a fifth of that. 

Going with 20% (64 grams total a day) means you've eaten more than 10% of your fat intake for the day. 

I'm starting to think that your keeping a food journal wouldn't be a bad thing. I'm getting the feeling that you might be consuming more than you have already let on (maybe it was your comment that you can't be expected to sacrifice things you like to order to lose weight). An accurate journal would let you know for sure.


----------



## toiletstand (May 9, 2012)

best wishes and support to all of you. it can be pretty hard at time but i know you can do it!


----------



## pushpull7 (May 9, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Here's a thought, regarding the Coke and other intake.
> 
> You don't have to give up something sparkly... but why not avoid just empty calories?
> 
> ...



Too much to answer blow by blow but I am keeping track per item. I don't know that it's really a very good thing to just keep posting that everyday though  Anyways, I am doing it.

Interesting about the chips. That is why I'm doing what was mentioned in the other thread and keeping track. The hope is that visually it will provide the red flags and thus adjustments can be made. I can't do EVERYTHING but I'm pretty fracking serious about it.......stay tuned........


----------



## pushpull7 (May 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, @ orange juice. I only drink that when I'm sick (which hasn't been too often the last couple of years) Odd, but it really fracks with my stomach. (but I can eat really spicy food and it hardly bothers me at all  )


----------



## pushpull7 (May 11, 2012)

A disappointing 193.6 today, but I had beer last night. Will not do that for a while.

Pretty good with the eating. Not really very hungry. No chips for a couple of days.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 11, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> A disappointing 193.6 today, but I had beer last night. Will not do that for a while.
> 
> Pretty good with the eating. Not really very hungry. No chips for a couple of days.




How about no chips for never again? You wonder why you're not losing weight but you're still eating chips and 'tostitos', among who knows what else. This is exactly why everyone told you to lay out your diet...which you still haven't done. You said it's "not that bad", but I think we can tell it is that bad. Can't help someone who won't even help themselves.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 12, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> How about no chips for never again? You wonder why you're not losing weight but you're still eating chips and 'tostitos', among who knows what else. This is exactly why everyone told you to lay out your diet...which you still haven't done. You said it's "not that bad", but I think we can tell it is that bad. Can't help someone who won't even help themselves.



Ok, you are right, I'll not post anymore


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 12, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Ok, you are right, I'll not post anymore




Oh my God. So dramatic. Whatever dude. Good luck.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 12, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Oh my God. So dramatic. Whatever dude. Good luck.



Why not write good luck in the first place? Your post wasn't very constructive. What I said was I went a couple of days w/o chips. Context? It's not like I went out and had chip tonight. 

Seems to me like you post was a jab, unlike the others who have been very supportive.


----------



## Aevolve (May 14, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> How about no chips for never again? You wonder why you're not losing weight but you're still eating chips and 'tostitos', among who knows what else. This is exactly why everyone told you to lay out your diet...which you still haven't done. You said it's "not that bad", but I think we can tell it is that bad. Can't help someone who won't even help themselves.



Uncreative, you have a lot of solid advice and good intentions and I'm sure you're not intending to come off the way you are, but you really need to work on the way you word things and your tolerance of other people. Simply wording what you're saying with a little more of a supportive connotation rather than a scrutinizing one would make people listen to you a lot more easily. Just my


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 15, 2012)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Uncreative, you have a lot of solid advice and good intentions and I'm sure you're not intending to come off the way you are, but you really need to work on the way you word things and your tolerance of other people. Simply wording what you're saying with a little more of a supportive connotation rather than a scrutinizing one would make people listen to you a lot more easily. Just my





Sure. Is there anything else I can change about myself for YOU? If you don't like my hair or clothes maybe I could change that for you too while we're at it? Although that wouldn't be nearly as easy as simply changing ones personality. After all, I am a doormat with no beliefs or integrity of my own. Society's whipping-boy, I aim to please others.

Are you seeing the ridiculousness of your request yet? Great. Enough satire. I was completely done with this thread until you decided to drag me back into it. So now let's consider the hypocrisy and futility of your criticism. At any point did you realize that at the same time you're asking me to change something that will never happen, you made no effort to get the OP to change any of his (halfway) self-admitted bad habits which is the entire supposed purpose of this thread? How exactly do you expect change or for him to receive any sort of help by allowing his self-induced negative behavior to continue without reprimand? I think the lack of responses to the OP in this thread is due largely in part to the fact that he refuses to make any changes in the first place. It's one thing to say it, it's entirely different to actually DO IT. A lot of people here have tried to help and can't even get him started because of his outright refusal. They won't bring it up, but I will. We're trying two different approaches (since the 'bees with honey' one apparently didn't do much)- some would argue having at least some options is better than having none (or one, singular). Apparently you wouldn't.

I get it though. You're kindred spirits. You did the same thing with your shoulder. Didn't want to listen to me and then I just saw you asking for advice again on your shoulder earlier today. Look, I told TrenchLord he should stop drinking beer. He didn't go off and pout and cry. He understood and accepted it. I told ARG he needs to really work on his squat form- again, no pouting, crying, and threats to give up altogether, just accepted it and will end up improving himself. The difference lies within them. They desire real change and with enough dedication they will see it through. My message was no different, it was only to different people. I don't need to change and I'm not the one who was here proclaiming I need to change. I am crude because it works (though not nearly crude enough sometimes for fear of the Big B). I respond well to it and others do too. Nobody is going to be motivated to change their life by merely suggesting, "Hey, maybe try pringles instead of tostitos  " Get.fucking.real. 

It's an excuse. Excuses are what people use to deflect real issues and never make changes. And coddling them when they come up with one after the other only reinforces their behavior. I've seen guys who are 55+ at my gym who are in better shape than me- because they want to be. Bodybuilding.com or Jay Cutler or somebody just posted on Facebook the results of some National wheel-chair bb'ing contest. That should be enough motivation for anyone to get their shit together and quit making excuses. They have the best excuse ever and yet they still don't let it deter them. Seriously- I want to know, who here has an excuse better than "I CAN'T WALK" ???

The irony of this thread title is just mind-numbing.


----------



## Aevolve (May 15, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Sure. Is there anything else I can change about myself for YOU? If you don't like my hair or clothes maybe I could change that for you too while we're at it? Although that wouldn't be nearly as easy as simply changing ones personality. After all, I am a doormat with no beliefs or integrity of my own. Society's whipping-boy, I aim to please others.
> 
> Are you seeing the ridiculousness of your request yet? Great. Enough satire. I was completely done with this thread until you decided to drag me back into it. So now let's consider the hypocrisy and futility of your criticism. At any point did you realize that at the same time you're asking me to change something that will never happen, you made no effort to get the OP to change any of his (halfway) self-admitted bad habits which is the entire supposed purpose of this thread? How exactly do you expect change or for him to receive any sort of help by allowing his self-induced negative behavior to continue without reprimand? I think the lack of responses to the OP in this thread is due largely in part to the fact that he refuses to make any changes in the first place. It's one thing to say it, it's entirely different to actually DO IT. A lot of people here have tried to help and can't even get him started because of his outright refusal. They won't bring it up, but I will. We're trying two different approaches (since the 'bees with honey' one apparently didn't do much)- some would argue having at least some options is better than having none (or one, singular). Apparently you wouldn't.
> 
> ...


 
Nice rant there. I didn't even mention anything about the OP, nor have I attempted to participate in this thread otherwise, I was just saying that you come across as an asshole a lot of the time and was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt. I also mentioned nothing about people's excuses nor how they choose to change themselves- the only comment I was making was towards the way you address people as I've seen in multiple threads.

My shoulder has healed fine, I was asking for advice on my form earlier to ensure it doesn't happen again. I also didn't whine or pout regarding any of your advice- if I recall correctly I simply said I'd be careful with it and see if it merited a doctor visit. After I visited an orthopedic m.d. you undoubtedly had a comment about the matter discrediting orthopedic doctors. All I said in reply was that this doctor in particular helped me with past issues and I trust his treatment. Simply because I took your advice with a grain of salt doesn't merit being a prick. I've made necessary changes.

The crude approach obviously hasn't worked for you if you're constantly frustrated with people not listening to what you have to say- hence why I suggested you use a different approach in the first place.

I wasn't asking you to "change yourself for me", nor do anything for me personally in the slightest. Simply stating you'd have a lot more success if you weren't so abrasive with your approach.





To OP: I'm sorry for derailing the thread a bit, I'm done with this matter in particular. Good luck with what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Tiger (May 15, 2012)

Just going to throw out there that gentlemen, its the internet. : /


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Sure. Is there anything else I can change about myself for YOU? If you don't like my hair or clothes maybe I could change that for you too while we're at it? Although that wouldn't be nearly as easy as simply changing ones personality. After all, I am a doormat with no beliefs or integrity of my own. Society's whipping-boy, I aim to please others.
> 
> Are you seeing the ridiculousness of your request yet? Great. Enough satire. I was completely done with this thread until you decided to drag me back into it. So now let's consider the hypocrisy and futility of your criticism. At any point did you realize that at the same time you're asking me to change something that will never happen, you made no effort to get the OP to change any of his (halfway) self-admitted bad habits which is the entire supposed purpose of this thread? How exactly do you expect change or for him to receive any sort of help by allowing his self-induced negative behavior to continue without reprimand? I think the lack of responses to the OP in this thread is due largely in part to the fact that he refuses to make any changes in the first place. It's one thing to say it, it's entirely different to actually DO IT. A lot of people here have tried to help and can't even get him started because of his outright refusal. They won't bring it up, but I will. We're trying two different approaches (since the 'bees with honey' one apparently didn't do much)- some would argue having at least some options is better than having none (or one, singular). Apparently you wouldn't.
> 
> ...



I get literally dozens of complaints about you and your attitude. 

Drop it or you're gone. I've cut you tons of slack, so consider yourself lucky.


----------



## JP Universe (May 15, 2012)

Back OT - I'm joining this to keep me motivated 

Mrs broke up with me 3 months ago. I now work out nearly everyday (bench, situps biceps and tris, plank (total 20 - 30 mins), try and space out meals (6 per day) and ride to work (half hour distance) then home.

I binge drink on the w-e's (i'm not changing this) and occasionally... ummm we'll say 3 times a month eat fast food (changing this to once a month if I can!!!!)

I'll have a milo for breakfast (gotta start having toast instead) and will take an apple, unsalted cashews and 'healthy' muesli type bars. (not sure if they are that healthy but they're called something like 'be good to yourself and have all that 97% fat free marketing hype.' I'll snack on these throughout the day and have either Subway/Fish white Rice/zambereros bol (salad with chicken). I'll add that my dinners aren't too great although at least I eat them early. Home made Spaghetti, pizza, butterchicken, tacos etc

I've lost 4KG's so far and looking to shed another 6 in the next 3 months, then try for as much as I can by October.

Give me some motivation and advise!!!! Thanks yall!


----------



## bob123 (May 15, 2012)

If you're taking anti-seizure medicine, there others that work differently... 

If you thats the case, and you can't switch meds, you have a very serious uphill battle for you, and I feel your pain! I took depakote for a while, and I think I ballooned up 30 pounds in a matter of months  


And JP we should talk


----------



## bob123 (May 15, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> How about no chips for never again? You wonder why you're not losing weight but you're still eating chips and 'tostitos', among who knows what else. This is exactly why everyone told you to lay out your diet...which you still haven't done. You said it's "not that bad", but I think we can tell it is that bad. Can't help someone who won't even help themselves.



You can eat what you want and lose weight. I eat like shit, but I work out like a mother fucker most every day, and I have a relatively low body fat percentage. 


*opinion alert!*
Besides, if you;re hitting the gym trying to lose weight, you're an idiot. Go jogging and save yourself some money. Gym should be used for weight training. Over time you will lose weight, but the end goal (in my opinion) should be to GAIN weight.


----------



## JP Universe (May 15, 2012)

I'll see you in chat sometime soon i'm sure Bob


----------



## Tiger (May 16, 2012)

bob123 said:


> *opinion alert!*
> Besides, if you;re hitting the gym trying to lose weight, you're an idiot. Go jogging and save yourself some money. Gym should be used for weight training. Over time you will lose weight, but the end goal (in my opinion) should be to GAIN weight.


----------



## Bevo (May 16, 2012)

^ LOL!!!
He must of been joking!!

Sorry for the negative comments to a positive thread, just brush it off as its an open forum.

You guys are doing well really well just keep at it.

JP, your on the right track surrounding yourself with healthy food options. I do the same and my office drawer has all kinds of nuts, dried fruit, protien bars etc.. more than enough for a snack.
Is Milo like some kind of Milk thing?
If its not to sugary and has protien and carb plus you don't drink 2 Liters of it you should be ok.

Chris, I am also addicted to chips, more with a sandwhich and beer than on its own. Now when I have a sandwhich I eat baby carrots, they give me the crunch and I don't crave them as much. I also throw some salt pepper and hot sauce on them in the morning so by lunch they are super tasty.

Guys, for me my Sunday is a free for all, I eat what I want and as much as I want which is not crazy as I am not used to junk or can eat that much. This past Sunday it was a donut, chips with beer and a slice of pizza.. no guilt no problem.

Aim to eat good 6 days a week and make sure everyday your hungry, this will make sure your eating just enough. On your Sunday you will find you don't wan't what you used too.

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 16, 2012)

i have been not eatin much at all (i'm poor as shit) and walking alot, i've lost 6kgs so far


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 16, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh rant rant rant rant



Fixed 

To the OP, the main thing with losing weight is consistency. I've always felt the best approach (meaning what worked for me) is minimizing processed food, cooking meals, cutting down on carbs, drinking loads of water (for digestion as well as general health). In my opinion your wrestling with your diet too much. Instead of the whole reward thing (i.e. chips once a week) why not just stop eating them all together. Honestly man you won't even miss them after a few weeks. But that's just me....the reward always led to more rewards, then going back to my old bad eating habits (It's seriously disgusting how I smash through food when I get going).

@bob123's comment....this is flat out wrong. A muscle base burns calories 24 hours a day. so if you don't like cardio, like me, do high-rep-low-weight stuff and cycle sets (pushups, lat raises, shoulder press all with no rest, then a break after the 3, repeat). I'm doing really heavy, low-rep stuff right now, but the cycle sets/super sets and high-rep stuff helped me lose like 65 lbs in high school...all without doing cardio.


----------



## Alex6534 (May 16, 2012)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread... Since February I've lost around 40 lbs from 17 stone to just over 14. I'm 6ft 2 so want to lose as much body fat as possible.. Lost quite a bit but still have a gut  Noticed though with long band practices comes Junk food an energy drinks :/


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 16, 2012)

Tiger said:


>





Bevo said:


> ^ LOL!!!
> He must of been joking!!!



I'm pretty sure that he meant losing the fat and then gaining weight with building muscle.


----------



## Greatoliver (May 17, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm pretty sure that he meant losing the fat and then gaining weight with building muscle.



I think you can lose fat and gain muscle mass with weight lifting.

I think


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 17, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> I think you can lose fat and gain muscle mass with weight lifting.
> 
> I think



doing anything that burns calories will burn fat. combine that with a diet and viola....you're losing weight.

common misconception here...you're not just going to automatically build a good amount of muscle mass from working out with weights. Building muscle is hard work...you have to lift big weight and be on a fairly strict diet to do it in an efficient way (i.e. gaining like 15-20 lbs in one year would be a lot of work and proper dieting). The whole "I don't know if I want to lift weights...I don't wanna get too bulky and I build muscle really easy" is just horse shit. Some people DO build muscle faster based on genetics...but it's not like you're going to get huge biceps by doing a ridiculous amount of curls with 15lb dumbbells.

I'm not saying this is what you were talking about dude or anyone specifically here, just thought this was worth noting.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 17, 2012)

Greatoliver said:


> I think you can lose fat and gain muscle mass with weight lifting.
> 
> I think


Yeah, but I meant by "the point should be to gain weight" he meant gaining weight as muscle mass, not just getting fatter.


----------



## Necris (May 18, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Back OT - I'm joining this to keep me motivated
> 
> Mrs broke up with me 3 months ago. I now work out nearly everyday (bench, situps biceps and tris, plank (total 20 - 30 mins), try and space out meals (6 per day) and ride to work (half hour distance) then home.
> 
> I binge drink on the w-e's (i'm not changing this) and occasionally... ummm we'll say 3 times a month eat fast food (changing this to once a month if I can!!!!)



I like how you identified the weekend binge drinking as a problem, recognized it as something that could be removed from your diet and thus have a positive effect on your weight loss and then chose to put it on an untouchable pedestal as something not to be changed.  That mindset isn't doing you any favors whatsoever. You can easily negate most of the exercising you did the previous 5 days with a weekend of binge drinking especially if you go out to eat in the same week.


----------



## Bevo (May 18, 2012)

I wonder what bing drinking looks like calorie wise, it might be fun to do the math eh!

JP, post up what you drank on your last binge!
Is it me or does that just sound wrong?


----------



## Alex6534 (May 18, 2012)

^Wee bit wrong  encouraging bad habits


----------



## Explorer (May 19, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> common misconception here...you're not just going to automatically build a good amount of muscle mass from working out with weights. Building muscle is hard work...you have to lift big weight and be on a fairly strict diet to do it in an efficient way (i.e. gaining like 15-20 lbs in one year would be a lot of work and proper dieting).



It's possible that I don't understand what is meant by "build a good amount of muscle mass," but I am a huge believer in doing work to be in shape, even if it's artificial work. I will even just work weights like an aerobic activity while watching movies at home, if I'm not on the exercise bicycle. 

I think I commented before about how postal carriers have huge legs from just walking everywhere, just as serious cyclists do. Most postal carriers aren't on a special diet. All the firefighters I know also aren't following special diets.

I suspect what TheBigGroove is talking about is bodybuilding, which is a different animal. If one is not interested in bodybuilding, then one doesn't have to do the strict diet thing and lift huge weights in order to use weights to gain strength, muscle and endurance. And, in the process of doing all that exercise, one does lose fat in the process.

----

After all the talk, did our OP drop out after it was pointed out that chips and beer weren't going to help him reach his goals?

I suspect that all his resistance to posting any form of food journal came from his knowing that at least two items would be immediate red flags to the rest of us. 

ChrisHarbin, I'm hopeful that at some point you do wish to take advantage of the advice and support here, and manage to make the changes you kept saying you wanted.


----------



## Bevo (May 19, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> ^Wee bit wrong  encouraging bad habits


 
If you meant me then no not trying to do that at all, more point out the amount of calories in a binge.

23 regular beers is one pound of fat and I know many guys that will do it in one weekend.
This is a good read on Alcohol, its from an alcoholic website but my intentions are good, not saying anyone is an alcoholic.
How many calories in beer, liquor, wine, cocktails?


----------



## Demiurge (May 19, 2012)

Bevo said:


> How many calories in beer, liquor, wine, cocktails?



Good article, and I agree that cutting back on drinking (for someone who drinks a lot) is an important dietary compromise.

There would be a time where I would have 3-4 beers a night casually (not counting weekend excesses), and now I may have as many drinks in a week. At the same time, I got into wine- it has fewer calories, it drinks slower, and is potent.


----------



## JP Universe (May 21, 2012)

Bevo said:


> I wonder what bing drinking looks like calorie wise, it might be fun to do the math eh!
> 
> JP, post up what you drank on your last binge!
> Is it me or does that just sound wrong?


 
haha I can't remember the specifics 

Update time - I only worked out twice last week. Met a cute girl on the w-e though so hopefully we can exercise a bit and it also may demotivate me from going out so much chasing Klunge


----------



## Bevo (May 21, 2012)

Maybe you have to count the empties LOL!!!


----------

